# Donuts and Smurfs



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

we got the new Wooflink donut tops yesterday. also the new Louisdog smurf girls tops


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Super cute! I love that top but I agree it would have been a mid drift on BG LOL


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I love the donut tops! So cute!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Huly said:


> Super cute! I love that top but I agree it would have been a mid drift on BG LOL


yeah, the smurf top does run short ! I love them though. very pretty, and very comfy on.  Latte is wearing the size S , so , it fits her like a dress and she can wear size XS to fit like a top. 
and Minnies size S/M that I got from you , fits her like a top. 
Louisdogs length do run short usually, except for the coats.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I love the donut tops! So cute!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


thanks Meoshia ! i'm very happy with the donut tops ! the material is so nice and lightweight for summer and I love the style of them ( just a nice plain, comfy tank ), and the bright colors. 

only thing I don't like about them , is it makes me want to go out and buy some donuts . LOL ( and I really should be trying to lose some weight )


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> thanks Meoshia ! i'm very happy with the donut tops ! the material is so nice and lightweight for summer and I love the style of them ( just a nice plain, comfy tank ), and the bright colors.
> 
> 
> 
> only thing I don't like about them , is it makes me want to go out and buy some donuts . LOL ( and I really should be trying to lose some weight )



I love donuts!! lol they are seriously my favorite snack, but I agree with you I def do t eat them often because I eat the whole box in a day!😋 the donut tops are my fave of the new stuff Wooflink released. I'm trying to stay away from ordering summer things. But if I order anything it'll be those.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Is the material of the donut tops comparable to the wooflink rocks tanks?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Wow, I love these bright colors on your kids Elaine. The smurf on Latte is adorable...love the pics!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I love donuts!! lol they are seriously my favorite snack, but I agree with you I def do t eat them often because I eat the whole box in a day!&#55357;&#56843; the donut tops are my fave of the new stuff Wooflink released. I'm trying to stay away from ordering summer things. But if I order anything it'll be those.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


omg, I really love donuts a lot !!! but I've been trying to eat healthy , especially cause I need to lose some weight. if I ever do buy any, it's just one or two, cause I would eat the whole box too. . 
they were my fav in the collection too ! I did also order Minnie and Tootsie the my baby tops from the new collection. they look very prett. I haven't tried them on them yet but I will and i'll snap some pics .. probably later today 



Chiluv04 said:


> Is the material of the donut tops comparable to the wooflink rocks tanks?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I never did order that wooflink rocks tank and I did want to after I saw how cute they looked paired with the my boo dresses. but now , I told myself no more WL or LD , so , I will try to stick with that. I bet they are the same material. I think they are the same material as the old version of the ice cream top. I really love the nice light cotton material.
** I just tracked my Pariero order and mine was sent 2 day priority mail . it says expected delivery is tomorrow !! I am beyond excited about this order. 
we will be taking a break for awhile now, seeing I just bought them all so much


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

debrawade10 said:


> Wow, I love these bright colors on your kids Elaine. The smurf on Latte is adorable...love the pics!


thanks Debby ! I was very happy when I saw how nice and bright the donut tops were in person. very cheerful . 
the pic of Minnie in the smurf top didn't come out all that great of her, but my camera ran out of battery after I only took a couple pics of them in the smurf tops. I was going to wait to get better pics , but got anxious and decided to post these ones anyways cause I still have a couple more new things I want to snap pics of . ( the LD vintage top sets, and the WL my baby tops and the fun summertime top for Latte )


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> omg, I really love donuts a lot !!! but I've been trying to eat healthy , especially cause I need to lose some weight. if I ever do buy any, it's just one or two, cause I would eat the whole box too. .
> 
> they were my fav in the collection too ! I did also order Minnie and Tootsie the my baby tops from the new collection. they look very prett. I haven't tried them on them yet but I will and i'll snap some pics .. probably later today
> 
> ...



I can't wait to see pics of your other things. I just got 2 new Louisdog things when I went shopping at a boutique in Chicago. One of the items was the hearts please hoodie. I'm glad I got to go there and try on LD because the xs was too short in length for Ava, but the small a are wayyy too big on her. However she does seem to fit the xs LD tees nicely. I really love the brand. If I order anymore it'll just be size small for Brax. I'm trying to hold out on shopping as much now. Wanna get winter stuff. I bet those donut tops will look cute layered with the boo dresses. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Chiluv04 said:


> Is the material of the donut tops comparable to the wooflink rocks tanks?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


The ice cream and donut tops are 100% cotton (super lightweight )....last years collection was polyester including the Wooflink Rocks tank. I kind of like a poly/Cotten blend best. Sometimes all cotton loses it shape. I love some of the new LD stuff that is cotton/poly/modal blend.


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Aww how adorable!! Love the pics!! Your girls look so pretty in their matching donut and smurf tops!!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> Aww how adorable!! Love the pics!! Your girls look so pretty in their matching donut and smurf tops!!!


thanks Kathy !!! i'm very happy with both of these . 
( i bet Lluvia must look adorable in her new things too !!! )


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

elaina said:


> thanks Kathy !!! i'm very happy with both of these .
> ( i bet Lluvia must look adorable in her new things too !!! )


Your Welcome  Glad you really liked them. I really want the donut top, maybe on the next sale. Aww Thanks, sorry I haven't posted pics. Work and school is keeping me pretty busy


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> Your Welcome  Glad you really liked them. I really want the donut top, maybe on the next sale. Aww Thanks, sorry I haven't posted pics. Work and school is keeping me pretty busy


its ok.... i figured you must be so busy . but i do really miss seeing your posts of Lluvia on here. you posted the best thread that time with all the Wooflink things !!! 
oh, well.... when you are not so busy, you should post some pics 
( i think you'll love the Donut top too . yes, you should get Lluvia the pink one !!! )


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Cutest donuts and smurfs ever!! Ur making me want to shop E! Knock it off already, LOL. I think the donut tops are my favorite from this summer collection, too cute for words. Great pictures, as always, love seeing your girls! 😘

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> Cutest donuts and smurfs ever!! Ur making me want to shop E! Knock it off already, LOL. I think the donut tops are my favorite from this summer collection, too cute for words. Great pictures, as always, love seeing your girls! &#55357;&#56856;
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks Z ! hehe. I cant help it . LOL. and there's a new 35% off sale starting today at DC . I wasn't going to , but I've had my eye on a couple things I never got Latte , so I think I may put in just one more order .....


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh we so need Donut tops over here, they look so great! I'm going to email DC to enquire about international delivery!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Alula said:


> Oh we so need Donut tops over here, they look so great! I'm going to email DC to enquire about international delivery!



Jemma, if the international delivery is a lot ( which it probably is )... just have her send to me and I will forward to you for whatever the shipping is :wink:. the size 1 donut top just fits Latte perfect, so I think the smallest size will be way too big for Olive , but i'm sure Basil will fit in one good. 
there is a 35% off sale right now for the next couple days , so make sure to take advantage of that ! and if you spend a total of 75 or over on your order.... she will ship it out to me ( or anyone else in the US ) for free shipping. 
let me know ...


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

elaina said:


> Jemma, if the international delivery is a lot ( which it probably is )... just have her send to me and I will forward to you for whatever the shipping is :wink:. the size 1 donut top just fits Latte perfect, so I think the smallest size will be way too big for Olive , but i'm sure Basil will fit in one good.
> there is a 35% off sale right now for the next couple days , so make sure to take advantage of that ! and if you spend a total of 75 or over on your order.... she will ship it out to me ( or anyone else in the US ) for free shipping.
> let me know ...


Oh you temptress you, 35% off is a great deal. In all seriousness though that is such a kind offer my lovely, I may take you up on it if shipping is crazy. 

It will still be too hot for clothes here for a while yet so I would like to get Olive a purple one for early autumn and Basil a blue one so they can match


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Alula said:


> Oh you temptress you, 35% off is a great deal. In all seriousness though that is such a kind offer my lovely, I may take you up on it if shipping is crazy.
> 
> It will still be too hot for clothes here for a while yet so I would like to get Olive a purple one for early autumn and Basil a blue one so they can match


I think the code is dogdays to get the 35% off. that will look so cute if they both are in Matching donut tops !!! Latte is around 3 1/2 pounds and is 8 inches long and the size 1 fits her perfect in the donut top. most all the other wooflink is way too long on her :-(. 
let me know if your having it shipped to me so I can keep an eye out for it .

also, not sure if you noticed or not, but the bad boy shirts that are new by wooflink are super cute also . If I had a boy i'd get one for sure !


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I can't wait to see pics of your other things. I just got 2 new Louisdog things when I went shopping at a boutique in Chicago. One of the items was the hearts please hoodie. I'm glad I got to go there and try on LD because the xs was too short in length for Ava, but the small a are wayyy too big on her. However she does seem to fit the xs LD tees nicely. I really love the brand. If I order anymore it'll just be size small for Brax. I'm trying to hold out on shopping as much now. Wanna get winter stuff. I bet those donut tops will look cute layered with the boo dresses.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



I got my Pariero things and am so happy with my order !!! I quickly tried it all on Minnie, Tootsie and Latte and everything seems great . I'm not sure when i'll get to snapping pics. maybe tomorrow. the girls don't want anymore pics taken today . lol. 
** they just listed the smile camisole on the US site !!! I think , now that I got my order and I have more of an idea how it all fits, i'll put another smaller order in


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Awesome! Our order came in today too. I still have to try everything on them. Size smaller are looking kinda big for Brax. Glad you got all of your things. I saw the smile tank on their. $40 seems like a lot for it. I may order one but not sure yet. Can't wait to see pics of your girls.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Awesome! Our order came in today too. I still have to try everything on them. Size smaller are looking kinda big for Brax. Glad you got all of your things. I saw the smile tank on their. $40 seems like a lot for it. I may order one but not sure yet. Can't wait to see pics of your girls.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


size S fits Minnie perfect. I tried on the mademoiselle tank, the red bear hoodie, and the l love hug hoodie and all are perfect fit. she's probably a bit bigger than Brax then. 

yeah, 40 does seem like a lot for the smile camisole, especially at a sale price. too bad they didn't mark it 50 % off. I don't mind paying this much though cause we did pay 39 for the lemon tanks and I think its probably just as cute.... 
I couldn't wait to take a pic. I have one taken here. the others will be later on


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Love the lace hoodie! So beautiful. All of Braxi's items are too big on her. They actually fit Kendall my 7.5 lb longcoat. Hopefully I can shrink them in the dryer. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Love the lace hoodie! So beautiful. All of Braxi's items are too big on her. They actually fit Kendall my 7.5 lb longcoat. Hopefully I can shrink them in the dryer.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


oh, no !!! sorry to hear they are too big :-(. I was lucky that all the S fit Minnie perfect and the M fit Tootsie perfect too. maybe you can exchange them ? I never looked to see what there return /exchange policy is but they must have one.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> oh, no !!! sorry to hear they are too big :-(. I was lucky that all the S fit Minnie perfect and the M fit Tootsie perfect too. maybe you can exchange them ? I never looked to see what there return /exchange policy is but they must have one.



I'm so lazy when it comes to exchanging things. I may keep them for Kendall if I can't shrink them. Atleast I know now that Kendall and Bailey can wear the size small. Back when Kendall and Bailey were my only two, I ordered them size medium in paris erotica and they were all wayyyy to big, had to alter everything. So I never bought them this brand again. Braxton was 4.4 lbs when I weighed her this am, she's 9" long and her chest I believe is 11.5 or 12" and she almost fits an ss, it doesn't quite work lengthwise. So I expected small to be a little roomy but not as roomy as it turned out.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I'm so lazy when it comes to exchanging things. I may keep them for Kendall if I can't shrink them. Atleast I know now that Kendall and Bailey can wear the size small. Back when Kendall and Bailey were my only two, I ordered them size medium in paris erotica and they were all wayyyy to big, had to alter everything. So I never bought them this brand again. Braxton was 4.4 lbs when I weighed her this am, she's 9" long and her chest I believe is 11.5 or 12" and she almost fits an ss, it doesn't quite work lengthwise. So I expected small to be a little roomy but not as roomy as it turned out.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I just checked there return policy. it says you have 30 days and it must be sent back in original packaging and you can exchange or get store credit. there is only one item that doesn't fit perfect. its the hug bear tank in XS for Latte. its alittle snug I think but I still think its comfy on her. I 'll have to try it on her again to see. the SS def. would of been better for her. but all the coveralls are perfect for her in XS and the lace hoodie too. the SS in the other things are good for her too.
Minnie is around 5.4 pounds and she is 10 inches long and I think her chest is 13 inches ... so , she is bigger than Brax. 
I would buy it from you for what you paid but I think you got her everything that I already got for Minnie. I already got her the Mademoiselle tank, and the love hug hoodie in pink. and the lemon dress and the pile bear hoodie


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> I just checked there return policy. it says you have 30 days and it must be sent back in original packaging and you can exchange or get store credit. there is only one item that doesn't fit perfect. its the hug bear tank in XS for Latte. its alittle snug I think but I still think its comfy on her. I 'll have to try it on her again to see. the SS def. would of been better for her. but all the coveralls are perfect for her in XS and the lace hoodie too. the SS in the other things are good for her too.
> 
> Minnie is around 5.4 pounds and she is 10 inches long and I think her chest is 13 inches ... so , she is bigger than Brax.
> 
> I would buy it from you for what you paid but I think you got her everything that I already got for Minnie. I already got her the Mademoiselle tank, and the love hug hoodie in pink. and the lemon dress and the pile bear hoodie



Awe you are so sweet Elaine. That's a decent return policy. The advantage I have is although the items are too big for Brax, Kendall can fit them. The downside is that I may not be able to buy many things for Brax in this brand. But atleast all 3 of my girls are different sizes, that way something that doesn't work for one may work for the other. This is why often times I won't order Ava and Brax matching things in different sizes, I just order for one and see who it fits and then order for the other. Atleast it's not a loss for me 😊. Maybe you can later something under the xs bear hoodie this fall.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

